# Florida Squats?



## Rise 609 (Nov 13, 2008)

Anybody with info about any squats in florida please pm me and let me know. I'm catching outta here the day after thanksgiving or the day after that. I'll be getting off in tampa so anything within 50 miles of there would be awesome. It's gonna be me and someone else from stp, so we both need somewhere to crash. I got no problem camping but wouldnt mind being inside. Thanks for any info or help you got.


----------



## shamus (mts) (Dec 4, 2008)

there are ones in st augustine i know about but not in tampa, sory.


----------



## absentreferent (Jan 13, 2009)

any tips on miami?
don't necessarily care about established squats unless someone wants to share their space...
more looking for general areas (i.e. stay out of this area because you will get harassed, this area might be a decent start for shelter, etc...)

i guess i don't really mind taking the few days to look around and figure all this out for myself, but if the kids are already around any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NyxNomasters (Mar 6, 2011)

anyone know about current squats in miami?


----------



## EastCoast315 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll be in PC soon, regrettably. If anyone's from there, hit me up


----------



## Myechtatel (Mar 7, 2011)

Stay as far away from Miami as you can! Don't go south of Orlando.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 8, 2011)

Myechtatel said:


> Stay as far away from Miami as you can! Don't go south of Orlando.


 
yer not going to find any iggy scam squats on the coast anymore. large cities like ft laurdale. west palm beach, miami, etc are very policed these days. the old florida for the summer deal is over. just avoid florida. fecr is not fun for riders, hitching here is hell unless its in the panhandle, which means if yer smart , yer trying to get out. just treat florida like a cute girl/boy that you know is a bad idea. just stay away. unless you have friends that you know you can trust, dont bother coming to florida. its similiar to nola, if youv got a pack and look like you dont belong you will be harassed. florida thrives on tourism and as far as its concerned it makes far more money off people wanting to pretend to be kerouac and fish in 10 dollar a day fishing areas then actualy being a nice place to live. just dont go unless you have friends.l


----------



## Myechtatel (Mar 8, 2011)

cantcureherpes said:


> yer not going to find any iggy scam squats on the coast anymore. large cities like ft laurdale. west palm beach, miami, etc are very policed these days. the old florida for the summer deal is over. just avoid florida. fecr is not fun for riders, hitching here is hell unless its in the panhandle, which means if yer smart , yer trying to get out. just treat florida like a cute girl/boy that you know is a bad idea. just stay away. unless you have friends that you know you can trust, dont bother coming to florida. its similiar to nola, if youv got a pack and look like you dont belong you will be harassed. florida thrives on tourism and as far as its concerned it makes far more money off people wanting to pretend to be kerouac and fish in 10 dollar a day fishing areas then actualy being a nice place to live. just dont go unless you have friends.l



I don't know if it's that bad yet. I mean, like I said stay away from the south. or anything south of orlando(although Rockledge was an awesome town for me, it's over on the east coast). but like you said, a lot of travelers used to go down to the keys and shit for winter and i almost made that mistake but it's way too rich and policed down there now. you'll go to jail just for being dirty. but on the other hand, the north part isn't bad. except for jacksonville of course. stay out of there. but gainesville is cool(just don't fly a sign) and some of the smaller towns around ocala. i hear tallahassee and pensacola are good too. Eustis and Rockledge were really good to sit around and get money thrown at you all day. i've hitchhiked on 27 and 40 and never had a problem with getting rides. it is illegal though but most cops don't care and will just give you a warning anyway. the cool thing is that non major roads are legal so you can find some good loopholes.


----------

